# Has anyone read "The Passage" yet?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw a review for "The Passage" by Justin Cronin, and was wondering if anyone has read it yet. It sounds like a throw back to scary (non-sparkly) vampires. It's the first book of a new trilogy. The reviews are positive (4+ stars out of 5 on Amazon)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't; if anyone checks it out, be sure to let us know what you think.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 will be able to review this one himself soon. I borrowed the book from a co-worker to read and finished it about a week ago. Now it's his turn to read it

Aside from a few book editing/printing glitches (there were a few pages in the hardback where parts of sentences were either repeated or omitted - rather annoying), this is a book that will keep your attention once you get past the introductory material. It starts a bit slow with establishing some of the characters, but picks up once the story jumps ahead 100 years. It's an interesting take on the "transmissible virus turns people into zombie/vampire type creatures" plot.


----------

